# [A - Die Aldor] Raid Gilde "Mortalis"



## ChaosX (17. November 2010)

*Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen,* _(Letzte Aktualisierung 17.11.2010)_
Ich bin Silanâ und Leader der Raid Gilde "Mortalis". 
Wir sind eine der Gilden die beim Content von Cataclysm dabei sein wollen.
Wir werden zwei 10er Raids aufbauen, die erste Raidet etwas härter und die 2te etwas lockerer.
Raid Tage sind noch nicht bekannt, Mittwochs wird aber warscheinlich PvP Tag sein.
Ausserdem ist auch 1 Tag in der Woche geplant, wo wir old school runs macht, besonders für die Gilden Erfolge.

Wir haben auch einen Teamspeak 3 Server mit 500 Slotz und natürlich eine Homepage www.wow-zocker.de bei sonstigen fragen könnt ihr mich auch gerne InGame Anschreiben. (Wisper oder Brief)

*Was wir noch suchen: *(Mitglieder: 13)
2 Krieger
2 Paladine
2 Todesritter (Nur Tanks)
1 Jäger
3 Schamane
0 Druide
2 Schurke
2 Magier
1 Hexenmeister
3 Priester

Auch wenn wir eure Klasse gerade nicht suchen könnt ihr euch melden, kann ja sein das wir doch noch 1 gebrauchen können.

*Cataclysm fortschritt:*
0/2 Der Thron der vier Winde 
0/1 Die Feuerlande 
0/5 Blackwing Descent
0/6 Bastion des Zwielichts

MfG
Silanâ

PS: Wir haben auch 2 RP Gilden, die Zwergen Gilde Doppelhammerklan oder für jede klasse und Rasse die Kriegsmarine.

*Spieler Fragen:*

*Raidet ihr noch ICC ?*
_Nein, wir bereiten uns auf cata vor, auserdem haben die meisten bei uns ICC Clear._

*Werdet ihr auch Gilden Erfolge machen ?*
_Ja, wir werden alles machen was die Gilde weiter bringt. _


----------



## OneLokie (20. Dezember 2010)

ich habe da so ne kleine frage....
ihr wollt keine bewerbungen oder?? weil war auf eurer homepage und da ist nicht ein einzieger button "bewerbungen" geschweige denn kann man nicht ins forum ich werde heute mal auf dieses realm joinen und schauen wie es dort so ist ...


----------



## Santeri (24. Dezember 2010)

wie siehts bei euch mit den raidzeiten aus?


----------

